# Full/Partial upgrades for Riprock 24



## FlyBoy (Dec 23, 2003)

Like Minded People,

My daughter recently out-grew her 20 inch Specialized Rip Rock, so we were able to get a smoking' deal on a 24 inch version of the same bike from one of our friends. It's pretty scratched up and is in "boy colors"...so I found a powder coat shop in Salt Lake to do a sand blast and repaint for a pretty reasonable cost.

I'm looking to replace the Suntour XCT fork (it's in serious need of service and the colors don't go with the repaint). I'm having a hell of a time finding a replacement for it...even the exact same fork on the Suntour website doesn't seem to exist. It needs to be a 24 inch fork with boost spacing and QR. 

With that being said, does anyone have any recommendations for a different replacement fork? Suspension is fine but rigid is also great...lighter = better.

Would it be better to ditch the suntour and plus size tires/wheels for a rigid fork with 26 inch wheels? 

Any thoughts about replacing the derailleur? There isn't much space down there? What's the largest cassette and derailleur cage length I can run?

Thanks in advance! I want this to be a fun quarantine project for us but sourcing the fork is becoming a huge PIA!


----------



## rabitoblanco (Feb 21, 2017)

Ditch either the plus size wheels or the front suspension, or both, but having the suspension and fast wheels is just a while bunch if extra weight your kid down need. 
We're in year 2.5 of using a RST F1rst 24" fork. It's has worked really well since he was maybe 45lbs. There's a few other 24" options now, but I haven't direct experience with them--and I'm guessing you'd be better off buying a bike with one of the nicer ones (and get free better geometry) than buying a Manitou JUnit but itself and bolting on to the Specialized

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## kabayan (Oct 25, 2004)

If yo haven't seen this one, you might get some ideas from this Riprock 24 thread:
https://forums.mtbr.com/families-ri...fSrBXEPkORS361WX2AkeKAB4Vup8wQF53a4KRcEM-Yjzc


----------



## FlyBoy (Dec 23, 2003)

Kabayan, thanks for the link! I had seen that earlier this week. I'm not sure how the 26 inch wheels will affect geometry, if at all. I know it would be close. That might be the move though!


----------



## FlyBoy (Dec 23, 2003)

So after scouring this thread and some others, the project is complete. Here is the finished product. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. 21 lbs and looks super slick 










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kylerodland (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice work! I think the carbon fork was a great choice. Would you mind listing the parts?


----------



## m1tch666 (Jun 20, 2014)

Great choices, we moved away from the Riprock as my boy found the wheels and forks far too heavy on his 20. He's waiting on a Whyte 403 which I'll add a dropper and old xt stuff I have lying about. My younger daughter wanted a 20 inpink, so learning from my boy's experience we got a Trek Wahoo 20 in pink.

https://www.trekbikes.com/gb/en_GB/bikes/kids-bikes/kids-hybrid-bikes/wahoo/wahoo-20/p/24027/


----------



## FlyBoy (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks! So the bike was a couple year old version of the 24 inch Rip Rock that one of our friends was selling for a really good deal. It was in pretty rough shape though. So I tore it completely apart.

Frame: I had the frame sand blasted and powder coated at a local powder coating shop in Salt Lake. My wife was able to print out Specialized Vinyl decals on this machine she has...but if you don't have access to that, you can get decals off etsy for a modest price.
$120

Wheelset: I would have liked to start with 24 inch wheels for a year and then move to 26 but since the 26 inch wheels were more or less the same diameter as the original 24x2.8 tires, I decided to go that route and save myself a little money. Found a really light weight pair of Stans tubeless rims laced to a generic hub at https://bicyclewheelwarehouse.com. Make sure to search for coupons. I think I ended up at 20% off. 
$204

Tires: Specialized.com. 26x2.1 inch S Works Renegade 2Bliss. On sale for $19 each. Then I applied a 10% coupon I had in my email to the order. 
$40

Fork: I struggled with this one. I went back and forth between trying to find a better suspension fork for a 26 inch Quick Release wheel or just going with a light weight rigid. She's light and has never been able to compress a kids suspension fork much, so I went rigid carbon. And finding one of these in a 26 inch version with a straight 1 1/8 inch steerer tube with a quick release standard was no picnic. After bouncing it off a couple friends who are more of an expert than I am, I decided to go with a "Chinese Carbon" fork off eBay. I'm actually pretty impressed with the quality. Word of advice if you buy one of these...look for one that is in stock in the USA. The original one I ordered from China was shipped about 3 weeks late is lost somewhere on a boat in the middle of the Pacific...I guess. The second one I ordered from a warehouse in the USA was here in about a week. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Full-Carbo...var=562877558804&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
$100

Misc: New bottom bracket, compression nut for the carbon fiber steerer tube, some new tools (carbon fiber hack saw, steerer cutter tool from park, home made headset press...I think that was it.

Assembly was easy. I hadn't done a complete build in a while, so the only challenges were removing the Crown Race from the old fork, getting the front brake caliper lined up correctly using some old school hardware I hadn't used in a while and getting the compression nut into the steerer tube...didn't slide in as easy as I thought it would.

We did our first ride yesterday and she loved it! I think this bike will fit her for a while. The only upgrade I see in the next year or two will be a light weight suspension fork.


----------



## FlyBoy (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm with you on this one. I think trek makes a better kids bike, if for nothing else, than they don't put an unnecessary suspension fork on there. Our middle daughter has the Trek with the fatter tires, but still a rigid front fork. I like that bike but could still use some lighter tires/wheels.

One interesting note on the Specialized. The standard for the original wheel and fork is Boost spacing (110) with Quick Release. This is NOT a standard you can find anywhere else. I think this is the only bike in the world with this standard. You cannot find replacement wheels or a fork for it unless you somehow got your specialized dealer to find replacement parts for it.


----------



## MXIV424 (May 30, 2018)

Well done!!


----------



## mjbrox (Jan 6, 2005)

woha!!!!

Putting 26" wheels on a 24" bike seems like a game changer in terms of finding good, affordable lightweight Wheels/tires


----------



## FlyBoy (Dec 23, 2003)

Yes, absolutely. the 26 inch wheels/tires are so much lighter. 9 lb savings between the fork and wheels.


----------



## mjbrox (Jan 6, 2005)

FlyBoy said:


> Yes, absolutely. the 26 inch wheels/tires are so much lighter. 9 lb savings between the fork and wheels.


are there any downsides?


----------



## mjbrox (Jan 6, 2005)

Someone local to me has one of these that is beat to **** that I am thinking of getting. I figure i could clean it up to ride now while I hunt down some old 26" stuff

https://khsbicycles.com/bikes/2013-khs-models/alite-24/


----------



## FlyBoy (Dec 23, 2003)

mjbrox said:


> are there any downsides?


I don't think so. the 24x2.8 are essentially the same diameter, so it doesn't change the geo any. I guess less traction but from what I can tell so far, my daughter prefers the 2.1's...easier to pick lines and more nimble. Just like most of us do.


----------



## FlyBoy (Dec 23, 2003)

mjbrox said:


> Someone local to me has one of these that is beat to **** that I am thinking of getting. I figure i could clean it up to ride now while I hunt down some old 26" stuff
> 
> https://khsbicycles.com/bikes/2013-khs-models/alite-24/


Getting the good deal was key. Then you feel like you can spend some time and money on it to make it what you want. I really liked doing this project and my daughter loves the bike. I'd say go for it!


----------



## beecee336 (Jan 7, 2020)

FlyBoy said:


> I'm with you on this one. I think trek makes a better kids bike, if for nothing else, than they don't put an unnecessary suspension fork on there. Our middle daughter has the Trek with the fatter tires, but still a rigid front fork. I like that bike but could still use some lighter tires/wheels.
> 
> One interesting note on the Specialized. The standard for the original wheel and fork is Boost spacing (110) with Quick Release. This is NOT a standard you can find anywhere else. I think this is the only bike in the world with this standard. You cannot find replacement wheels or a fork for it unless you somehow got your specialized dealer to find replacement parts for it.


For anyone wanting to replace the fork/ wheel on the riprock 24 it is very simple and cheap. The hub is a normal 100mm non boost qr with a longer axle and a 10mm spacer on 1 side. Solution: take the wheel out of the fork, remove rubber sealing cap, unthread axle nuts, remove spacer, trim down axle by 10mm, redish the wheel to center it in fork, buy a normal 100mm skewer Voila! normal qr front hub that fits any non boost qr fork! I have a new manitou markhor air fork showing up today for my youngest son's riprock and will be doing these mods over the weekend. Should shave a fair amount of weight from the bike and have MUCH better suspension. I'll post some pictures when I finish it up.


----------



## beecee336 (Jan 7, 2020)

My sons riprock 24 I've been building up for him. Put on a 100mm internal dropper, microshift acolyte 8 speed groupset with 42T cassette, manitou markhor 100mm air fork, race face ride composite pedals. Can't wait for this summer!


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

@beecee336 you've done a lot of the same modifications I have either done, or plan on doing on my son's Vitus Kids 24+. How did you handle the cable routing for the internal dropper post? Did you already have a hole in the seat tube, or did you drill it out yourself? If so, do you have any photos?


----------



## beecee336 (Jan 7, 2020)

rton20s said:


> @beecee336 you've done a lot of the same modifications I have either done, or plan on doing on my son's Vitus Kids 24+. How did you handle the cable routing for the internal dropper post? Did you already have a hole in the seat tube, or did you drill it out yourself? If so, do you have any photos?


I did drill it myself.
I first ordered an internal routing grommet set and measured the dimensions of that to determine the size and shape of the hole then centerpunched the 2 ends of the oval slot I needed then drilled and cleaned up with a good sharp long reach end mill to clean up the rest of it. All said and done it took roughly an hour to do and I'm super happy with the outcome.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

Nicely done. I had been looking at a KS eTen 65mm external dropper, but hate the cable routing up to seat rail clamp. I'm trying to hit 108mm from seatpost clamp to seat rails, so I need something fairly short travel. Going internal and drilling like you did might open up some other options for me. Thanks!


----------



## beecee336 (Jan 7, 2020)

Ks rage-I comes in 75mm drop but they're backordered right now, I'm waiting on one for my middle sons bike still. Might be a good option for you.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

beecee336 said:


> Ks rage-I comes in 75mm drop but they're backordered right now, I'm waiting on one for my middle sons bike still. Might be a good option for you.


Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, I need a 27.2mm post which isn't available in the Rage-i. I'll probably end up ordering an ETEN or ETEN-i in 65mm or a TranzX Hot Lap in 50mm. I'm still looking though.


----------



## Evan Brom (Apr 1, 2021)

beecee336 said:


> For anyone wanting to replace the fork/ wheel on the riprock 24 it is very simple and cheap. The hub is a normal 100mm non boost qr with a longer axle and a 10mm spacer on 1 side. Solution: take the wheel out of the fork, remove rubber sealing cap, unthread axle nuts, remove spacer, trim down axle by 10mm, redish the wheel to center it in fork, buy a normal 100mm skewer Voila! normal qr front hub that fits any non boost qr fork! I have a new manitou markhor air fork showing up today for my youngest son's riprock and will be doing these mods over the weekend. Should shave a fair amount of weight from the bike and have MUCH better suspension. I'll post some pictures when I finish it up.


What did you use for the new end cap once you trimmed the threaded axle? It seems the cap is the spacer.

Thanks.


----------



## beecee336 (Jan 7, 2020)

Evan Brom said:


> What did you use for the new end cap once you trimmed the threaded axle? It seems the cap is the spacer.
> 
> Thanks.


Are you talking about the rubber endcap?
I just trimmed the long one down with some metal shears. I went down to the first "step" on the ID and it was the perfect length.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, I need a 27.2mm post which isn't available in the Rage-i. I'll probably end up ordering an ETEN or ETEN-i in 65mm or a TranzX Hot Lap in 50mm. I'm still looking though.


I don't want to highjack your thread, but I did end up ordering a Brand X Ascend Kids post from CRC. This is an internal 27.2mm post with a 70mm drop designed for lighter riders, It also comes with a 1x style dropper lever. I believe these are manufactured by TranzX (similar to PNW and others). So, it looks like I'll be drilling out my son's seat tube soon.


----------



## Vonxn (Apr 27, 2021)

beecee336 said:


> For anyone wanting to replace the fork/ wheel on the riprock 24 it is very simple and cheap. The hub is a normal 100mm non boost qr with a longer axle and a 10mm spacer on 1 side. Solution: take the wheel out of the fork, remove rubber sealing cap, unthread axle nuts, remove spacer, trim down axle by 10mm, redish the wheel to center it in fork, buy a normal 100mm skewer Voila! normal qr front hub that fits any non boost qr fork! I have a new manitou markhor air fork showing up today for my youngest son's riprock and will be doing these mods over the weekend. Should shave a fair amount of weight from the bike and have MUCH better suspension. I'll post some pictures when I finish it up.


Hey man, I'm curious to know how your son likes the build? I just bought my son a used 24" RipRock and have been searching the internet everywhere for information on how to upgrade the front shock. Your setup is EXACTLY what I have been looking for! It's fantastic! I don't know crap about working on bikes and to be frank, I would be hesitant to trim down the axle on my own LOL. Are there any other ways to make this work? Much appreciated!

Also, are there any other upgrades that you have done or recommend that won't break the bank?


----------



## beecee336 (Jan 7, 2020)

Vonxn said:


> Hey man, I'm curious to know how your son likes the build? I just bought my son a used 24" RipRock and have been searching the internet everywhere for information on how to upgrade the front shock. Your setup is EXACTLY what I have been looking for! It's fantastic! I don't know crap about working on bikes and to be frank, I would be hesitant to trim down the axle on my own LOL. Are there any other ways to make this work? Much appreciated!
> 
> Also, are there any other upgrades that you have done or recommend that won't break the bank?


If you plan on doing any climbing with him I would do the gears for sure. The setup I did was about 75-80$ and will be a huge difference for his little legs. I went this far with the build because my sons love to ride lift access bike parks with me so it made sense for me to build it up to this extent for him. 
If you just plan on riding around the neighborhood and walking paths I would just dump the twist shifter and put on a trigger shifter and call it good. Then wait til he grows some more and throw some 26" wheels on it to get another year or 2 out of it.


----------



## beecee336 (Jan 7, 2020)

He loves the bike now. He thinks the dropper post is the coolest thing ever!


----------



## Vonxn (Apr 27, 2021)

beecee336 said:


> If you plan on doing any climbing with him I would do the gears for sure. The setup I did was about 75-80$ and will be a huge difference for his little legs. I went this far with the build because my sons love to ride lift access bike parks with me so it made sense for me to build it up to this extent for him.
> If you just plan on riding around the neighborhood and walking paths I would just dump the twist shifter and put on a trigger shifter and call it good. Then wait til he grows some more and throw some 26" wheels on it to get another year or 2 out of it.


He's seven years old and I already have him climbing, although, I often use the Shotgun Tow rope. What gears did you end up putting on it? I see you've upgraded the stock derailleur also.


----------



## beecee336 (Jan 7, 2020)

Vonxn said:


> He's seven years old and I already have him climbing, although, I often use the Shotgun Tow rope. What gears did you end up putting on it? I see you've upgraded the stock derailleur also.


I put on the microshift acolyte 8 speed groupset. 2 options for the cassette. 12-42 tooth(what I used) or the 12-46 tooth. Also 2 options for the derailleur, with clutch or without. The clutch model was out of stock at the time so he got the non clutch version. But so far so good.


----------



## Vonxn (Apr 27, 2021)

beecee336 said:


> I put on the microshift acolyte 8 speed groupset. 2 options for the cassette. 12-42 tooth(what I used) or the 12-46 tooth. Also 2 options for the derailleur, with clutch or without. The clutch model was out of stock at the time so he got the non clutch version. But so far so good.


Awesome! Thanks dude!


----------



## beecee336 (Jan 7, 2020)

ii









I added the finishing touches. SDG fly jr saddle and new matching orange graphics for the fork. He didn't have any complaints about the stock seat but matchy matchy orange and black looks way cooler and it was pretty cheap.


----------



## Vonxn (Apr 27, 2021)

Are those the 2.6 Crown Gem? I was looking at grabbing those! .... Ooops...nevermind they arent. How wide are they?


----------



## beecee336 (Jan 7, 2020)

2.4 flow snap. More aggressive tread than the crown gem for the bike park. But either one will be an upgrade from the stock big rollers in terms of grip.


----------



## Vonxn (Apr 27, 2021)

beecee336 said:


> 2.4 flow snap. More aggressive tread than the crown gem for the bike park. But either one will be an upgrade from the stock big rollers in terms of grip.


It looks fantastic! Microshift products appear to be hard to find online.


----------



## beecee336 (Jan 7, 2020)

All parts are hard to find right now! They come in waves. Just keep an eye out and they will turn up. I had to wait about a month to order everything I needed. (I had to buy 3 sets though)


----------



## Vonxn (Apr 27, 2021)

beecee336 said:


> All parts are hard to find right now! They come in waves. Just keep an eye out and they will turn up. I had to wait about a month to order everything I needed. (I had to buy 3 sets though)


Thanks for all the info! I'll be saving this thread for sure!


----------



## Vonxn (Apr 27, 2021)

beecee336 said:


> 2.4 flow snap. More aggressive tread than the crown gem for the bike park. But either one will be an upgrade from the stock big rollers in terms of grip.


Sorry, one more question. Do you think a 2.6 with aggressive tread will fit? I've read that the 2.8 with anything more than the stock tread hits the chain.


----------



## beecee336 (Jan 7, 2020)

Vonxn said:


> Sorry, one more question. Do you think a 2.6 with aggressive tread will fit? I've read that the 2.8 with anything more than the stock tread hits the chain.


I bet the 2.6 will fit. There is quite a bit of room in those chainstays!


----------



## Vonxn (Apr 27, 2021)

beecee336 said:


> I bet the 2.6 will fit. There is quite a bit of room in those chainstays!


Thanks man!


----------



## beecee336 (Jan 7, 2020)

Cheers bud!


----------



## nebio (Jul 25, 2019)

Vonxn said:


> It looks fantastic! Microshift products appear to be hard to find online.


I've had luck getting some microshift stuff from UniversalCycles online in case you have not yet checked them


----------



## Jon-H (May 2, 2021)

Greetings from the UK. Nice Riprok builds! I'm currently preparing one for my daughter. Just stripped it down today.

I plan to paint the frame and fork yellow, her favourite colour and add a few bits. 
I've decided to change the tyres as they were a little worn to a 24 x 2.35 Smart Sam. 
Could do with a new BB and maybe headset bearings. So just about to Google what I need there. 







I might have a go at servicing the fork too.


----------



## BrantB275 (Feb 6, 2020)

Sweet bike! I built up a Hardrock recently.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon-H (May 2, 2021)

BrantB275 said:


> Sweet bike! I built up a Hardrock recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking Hardrock, this used to be a silver Hardrock Pro. But the only decals I could find were Stumpjumper ??
Upgraded a few bits on it with eBay finds


----------



## BrantB275 (Feb 6, 2020)

Jon-H said:


> Nice looking Hardrock, this used to be a silver Hardrock Pro. But the only decals I could find were Stumpjumper
> Upgraded a few bits on it with eBay finds
> View attachment 1928881


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vonxn (Apr 27, 2021)

I thought I'd provide an update on my sons RipRock build.

I threw some Veetire Flow Snaps on with the skin walls. Switched the crappy twist shifter with a thumb shifter and grabbed some sweet red skull grips from Amazon. I also put on some new pedals and ditched the black plastic chain guard with a nice red One Up Components chain guide.

It's starting to come around nicely. The next addition will be a new front fork but I'm concerned my wife will divorce me if I do that lol.


----------



## jvm051 (Mar 10, 2009)

Looking at converting to 26in wheels on my 9 year old daughters Riprock. Question is, can I just find a xc travel 26in suspension fork, or will it completely throw the geometry off? Hoping to get another year or so out of the bike before upgrading. 

Also a suggestion to those of you thinking of changing out the twist shift and going to a thumbshifter. DO IT asap. She found it much easier to use and she has got quite good at shifting before she gets in trouble.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

Vonxn said:


> I thought I'd provide an update on my sons RipRock build.
> 
> I threw some Veetire Flow Snaps on with the skin walls. Switched the crappy twist shifter with a thumb shifter and grabbed some sweet red skull grips from Amazon. I also put on some new pedals and ditched the black plastic chain guard with a nice red One Up Components chain guide.
> 
> ...


@Vonxn the bike looks like it is coming along nicely! You may want to move that seat foward a bit. It is REALLY far back and looks like it is beyond the "Max" limits of the clamping zone. If it is a matter of fittment on the bike, you might be able to raise the post a bit once you slide the seat forward. You could also fine tune the cockpit to adjust reach/stack. Spacer location, stem length, bar geometry (width, rise, sweep, etc).


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

jvm051 said:


> Looking at converting to 26in wheels on my 9 year old daughters Riprock. Question is, can I just find a xc travel 26in suspension fork, or will it completely throw the geometry off? Hoping to get another year or so out of the bike before upgrading.
> 
> Also a suggestion to those of you thinking of changing out the twist shift and going to a thumbshifter. DO IT asap. She found it much easier to use and she has got quite good at shifting before she gets in trouble.


I don't have a Riprock, but I have test fit some old 26" wheels on my son's Vitus 24+. What do you hope to gain with the change to 26" wheels?
As far as geometry is concerned, you can measure the A2C of the current fork and compare it to whatever fork you plan to replace it with. There are geometry calculators like the one linked below that can help you see how the change will affect head and seat tube angles, as well as reach and stack. We installed a 26" Manitou Markhor on my son's 24+ and so far there were no negatives to making the change.

geometryCalc


----------



## Jon-H (May 2, 2021)

jvm051 said:


> Also a suggestion to those of you thinking of changing out the twist shift and going to a thumbshifter. DO IT asap. She found it much easier to use and she has got quite good at shifting before she gets in trouble.


I was wondering this exact thing, on one hand she is used to the grip shift on her Hotrock but on the other, I know a normal shifter would be better.


----------



## Jon-H (May 2, 2021)

so I took the forks apart, these are the most simplest forks ever but they're in pretty rough shape so they will take a bit of cleaning up. Prepping the frame for paint too, decals have come too.

when I took the BB out it was broken, would this just be a standard BB?

also, I've not had a frame with an integral headset either, this feels pretty rough. I will try and clean this up but is this a pretty standard thing too if I were to renew it?


----------



## Vonxn (Apr 27, 2021)

rton20s said:


> @Vonxn the bike looks like it is coming along nicely! You may want to move that seat foward a bit. It is REALLY far back and looks like it is beyond the "Max" limits of the clamping zone. If it is a matter of fittment on the bike, you might be able to raise the post a bit once you slide the seat forward. You could also fine tune the cockpit to adjust reach/stack. Spacer location, stem length, bar geometry (width, rise, sweep, etc).


Thanks! I pushed the seat forward a bit. There's a lot of seat post left in the tube.


----------



## Vonxn (Apr 27, 2021)

jvm051 said:


> Looking at converting to 26in wheels on my 9 year old daughters Riprock. Question is, can I just find a xc travel 26in suspension fork, or will it completely throw the geometry off? Hoping to get another year or so out of the bike before upgrading.
> 
> Also a suggestion to those of you thinking of changing out the twist shift and going to a thumbshifter. DO IT asap. She found it much easier to use and she has got quite good at shifting before she gets in trouble.


My son is 7 and switching the thumb shifter was easily the best upgrade. He had no issues at all getting used it and his shifting is much better now. My 4-year-old has a 20" rip rock and ill be switching that over to a thumb shifter too.


----------



## Vonxn (Apr 27, 2021)

Jon-H said:


> so I took the forks apart, these are the most simplest forks ever but they're in pretty rough shape so they will take a bit of cleaning up. Prepping the frame for paint too, decals have come too.
> 
> when I took the BB out it was broken, would this just be a standard BB?
> 
> also, I've not had a frame with an integral headset either, this feels pretty rough. I will try and clean this up but is this a pretty standard thing too if I were to renew it?


I'm excited to watch this develop!


----------



## Vonxn (Apr 27, 2021)

I just purchased the microSHIFT 8 speed 12-46T cassette. Does anyone foresee any issues installing this with the stock derailleur?


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

Vonxn said:


> I just purchased the microSHIFT 8 speed 12-46T cassette. Does anyone foresee any issues installing this with the stock derailleur?


I don't think it is going to happen on the stock derailleur (assuming you have a Tourney 8 speed or similar). Even with a goat link, I doubt you'll be able to make the 12-46T work. Max low sprocket on those Shimano derailleurs is usually only 34T, so you'd be lucky to get a 40T low gear to work with the addition of the goat link.

Your best bet is to order the Microshift Acolyte deraileur and shifter to go with the cassette. These are very reasonably priced, and I just ordered this exact setup for my son. I placed my order with Universal Cycles on Friday afternoon, it shipped from their Colorado warehouse, and I had it in my hands last night (Wednesday). I'm hoping to get the entire setup installed some time this weekend.


----------



## Vonxn (Apr 27, 2021)

rton20s said:


> I don't think it is going to happen on the stock derailleur (assuming you have a Tourney 8 speed or similar). Even with a goat link, I doubt you'll be able to make the 12-46T work. Max low sprocket on those Shimano derailleurs is usually only 34T, so you'd be lucky to get a 40T low gear to work with the addition of the goat link.
> 
> Your best bet is to order the Microshift Acolyte deraileur and shifter to go with the cassette. These are very reasonably priced, and I just ordered this exact setup for my son. I placed my order with Universal Cycles on Friday afternoon, it shipped from their Colorado warehouse, and I had it in my hands last night (Wednesday). I'm hoping to get the entire setup installed some time this weekend.


Are you aware if the acolyte derailleur will work with a Shimano shifter?


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

Vonxn said:


> Are you aware if the acolyte derailleur will work with a Shimano shifter?


I don't think they will. Microshift has not published their cable pull, but has stated that it is not compatible with SRAM or Shimano.

The good news is, the shifter is only about $16 and comes with the inner cable (no sheathing).


----------



## Jon-H (May 2, 2021)

Hey, quick question 🙋🏻‍♂️ If I were to renew the headset in this Riprock 24 frame. Would it just be an integral headset? Is a zero stack headset the same thing? I’ve never had a bike with a headset like this before.
cheers
jon


----------



## Jon-H (May 2, 2021)

Just a quick update, I prepped the frame to be painted at work (I work in a bodyshop). Repaired a couple of chips etc. on it and got it painted, applied the stickers and its going to be lacquered over this afternoon.

Pretty pleased with the colour, I went with Ford Canary Yellow. Looks pretty bright.


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

Jon-H said:


> Just a quick update, I prepped the frame to be painted at work (I work in a bodyshop). Repaired a couple of chips etc. on it and got it painted, applied the stickers and its going to be lacquered over this afternoon.
> 
> Pretty pleased with the colour, I went with Ford Canary Yellow. Looks pretty bright.


That looks great! Can't wait to see it built up.

Did the serviced fork perform any better?


----------



## Jon-H (May 2, 2021)

hambocairns said:


> That looks great! Can't wait to see it built up.
> 
> Did the serviced fork perform any better?


HI,
yes the fork did perform better but it was near enough seized up so that wasn't hard. they're so heavy though, and she probably isn't heavy enough to utilise the forks too much anyway so I am thinking about changing it, but it's fine for now.
totaly forgot to put some finished pictures on, she loves It!


----------



## beecee336 (Jan 7, 2020)

Vonxn said:


> Are you aware if the acolyte derailleur will work with a Shimano shifter?


Microshift says the acolyte components are only compatible with other acolyte components.

And I'm pretty sure the stock derailleur isn't going to work with the 46T cassette.


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

Jon-H said:


> HI,
> yes the fork did perform better but it was near enough seized up so that wasn't hard. they're so heavy though, and she probably isn't heavy enough to utilise the forks too much anyway so I am thinking about changing it, but it's fine for now.
> totaly forgot to put some finished pictures on, she loves It!
> View attachment 1937719
> ...


Has anyone mentioned the typo yet?


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

hambocairns said:


> Has anyone mentioned the typo yet?


😬


----------



## SpecRider96 (Sep 30, 2005)

beecee336 said:


> View attachment 1920781
> View attachment 1920782
> View attachment 1920783
> 
> ...


Hey beecee336, did the factory wheel fit into that fork with no mods?


----------



## beecee336 (Jan 7, 2020)

SpecRider96 said:


> Hey beecee336, did the factory wheel fit into that fork with no mods?


I had to take out the extra 10mm worth of spacer/s and trim down the extra axle length ~ 10mm to match and then re dish/tension the wheel to be centered in the fork. all said and done it took me about an hour.


----------



## SpecRider96 (Sep 30, 2005)

beecee336 said:


> I had to take out the extra 10mm worth of spacer/s and trim down the extra axle length ~ 10mm to match and then re dish/tension the wheel to be centered in the fork. all said and done it took me about an hour.


Ok cool, thank you . Forgive my ignorance but I thought the fork and wheel are 110 boost and assumed I could just replace the fork with a 110 boost fork ? Killer build btw !


----------



## beecee336 (Jan 7, 2020)

you can do that. there just isn't that many options that will fit the bike. I went with the manitou fork because price, weight and availability.


----------



## Jon-H (May 2, 2021)

hambocairns said:


> Has anyone mentioned the typo yet?


Just you up to now, good eye, lol.

I was so annoyed when I noticed that, as they were already lacquered over so there's no way I'm starting the process again.

Guess I was too busy trying to put them on straight to notice.

I bought the decals from a well established cycle decal company too so I was pretty surprised at the typo. But hey, these things happen I guess.

It is actually only that one decal incorrect, the other 5 are correct??

Its just something I'm going to have to live with.


----------



## mikeyfafa (10 mo ago)

Really impressed with these upgrades.. I bought my son a second hand riprock 24 and took him out for a forest ride on Sunday in north wales. He complained about the size of the tyres and the twist shift. I'm not much of a bike mechanic (yet) - I'm just wondering though if anyone who's kept the rear tourney derailleur and changed the shifter can tell me which shifter they used. Does it have to be the tourney tx 8 speed or will any shimano 8 speed shifter be OK? I was looking at the SL-M315 perhaps.

Also, I'm thinking about switching the tyres for the Smart Sam ones John-H has used. I'm guessing they will fit the existing wheels but need a new inner tube?


----------



## Jon-H (May 2, 2021)

mikeyfafa said:


> Really impressed with these upgrades.. I bought my son a second hand riprock 24 and took him out for a forest ride on Sunday in north wales. He complained about the size of the tyres and the twist shift. I'm not much of a bike mechanic (yet) - I'm just wondering though if anyone who's kept the rear tourney derailleur and changed the shifter can tell me which shifter they used. Does it have to be the tourney tx 8 speed or will any shimano 8 speed shifter be OK? I was looking at the SL-M315 perhaps.
> 
> Also, I'm thinking about switching the tyres for the Smart Sam ones John-H has used. I'm guessing they will fit the existing wheels but need a new inner tube?


Hi. I just stuck an old XT shifter on and used the original rear mech and it shifts spot on. 
And yes, I just got a couple of thinner inner tubes for the tyres 👍🏼


----------



## mikeyfafa (10 mo ago)

Jon-H said:


> Hi. I just stuck an old XT shifter on and used the original rear mech and it shifts spot on.
> And yes, I just got a couple of thinner inner tubes for the tyres 👍🏼


Thanks for responding... I did a bit more searching around and as I understand it pretty much any 8 speed shimano shifter will be ok so I've ordered an SL-m310 off ebay along with some of those tyres and tubes from chain reaction.


----------

